# SWT: Textfeld an Fenstergröße anpassen



## pocketom (1. Jun 2007)

Hi,

kleines triviales Problem, ich habe ein Textfeld das so breit ist wie meine Anwendung. Startet man das Programm, dann passt das auch. Vergrößere ich nun mein Anwendungsfenster, dann wird allerdings das Textfeld nicht größer. Habe es jetzt schon mit verschiedenen Listenern auf dem Hauptfenster versucht und dann t*extbox.setSize(shell.getSize().x, textbox.getSize().y)* gemacht, aber offendbar kein geeignetes Event gefunden mit dem ich das auslöse. Kann mir irgendwer einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2007)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## pocketom (11. Jun 2007)

Mittlerweile hab ich eine Lösung gefunden:



```
// resize text window to shells size

        shell.addControlListener(new ControlListener() {
            public void controlMoved(ControlEvent e) {
            }

            public void controlResized(ControlEvent e) {
            	GridData grd = new GridData();
            	grd.heightHint = shell.getSize().y -100;               //   - same space for other controlls, set this individually (ca. 100px)
            	grd.widthHint = shell.getSize().x - 35;            	// - scrollbar width (ca. 35px)
            	my_text_window.setLayoutData(grd);
            }
          });
```

Mit einem normalen Listener gehts nicht, deshalb hab ich auch ewig rumprobiert ;-)

Have phun...!


----------



## JavaDirk (15. Jun 2007)

Wenn du mit FormLayout arbeitest, könntest du deinem Control auch ein FormData-Object zuweisen:

```
FormData data  = new FormData();
data.left = new FormAttachment(0,0);
data.right = new FormAttachment(100,0);
control.setLayoutData(data);
```
Gruß, Dirk

PS: evtl (bin mir nicht sicher) müßtest du das Control ein Composite zuweisen


----------

